# Best closed loop CPU water cooler?



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

If my V6GT isn't going to cut it during summer for my OC 2500K, was thinking about a closed loop water cooler. Which is the best one (without being ridiculously big)? 

Was looking at this one:

Corsair Hydro Series H80 CPU Cooler [CWCH80] - $145.00 : PC Case Gear 

Corsair H80.

Will that be a big improvement over my current? 

Cheers:wave:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The H80 I haven't used, but I was not impressed with the H50 or H60.

What temps are you seeing?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

this is supposed to be the daddy of closed loop coolers at the minute Antec Kúhler H2O 920 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler (LGA775/LGA1155/LGA1156/LGA1366/AM2/AM2+/AM2+/AM3+) [0761345-77086-6]


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

@4.0 with the V6GT cooling it I'm getting 58 degrees in BF3. Idle is 35 and 100% stress with intel burn is 68.

What would make the Antec so good?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

because its supposed to be the best. 68 degrees is too hot you need to be cooler than that but heat can happen not just because of the cooler but due to the fact the thermal paste needs reapplied, dust needs blowing out, you need fans in the case, cables need tidying up etc etc.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Antec Kühler H2O 920 CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets

The Kuhler is pretty much a tuned up H70.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah my thermal paste needs redoing but as I have to RMA my mobo I'll do it after that. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a further question - I read that the Antec has PWM fans (ie will speed up as the cpu is under more load) whereas the Corsair is constant speed unless you adjust the speed manually - is that right? 

Also, would it be possible to replace the fans with PWM fans on the H80 and if so how/what would you need?

Reviews i've read seem to be saying teh h80 cools a little better but the non-PWM aspect is putting me off that a bit...

thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

most fans can be controlled automatically through the bios so when the bios detects things are heating up the bios will automatically increase the speed. You can switch this off in the BIOS.

Some fans come with controllers that you can change the speed yourself.

You can replace fans for coolers if you want you just have to buy the fan and if it has a controller you just plug it to the motherboard and your good to go.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Corsair setup powers the pump and the fans from a 4 pin molex(IDE drive plug) from the power supply so yes they will run a constant speed.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks, seems like the antec is better value as it comes with the pwm fans and is a few dollars cheaper.


----------

